
Ask.fm Acquires Foodily - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/01/iac-owned-ask-fm-acquires-recipe-network-foodily/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
OnaHeater
This is not an acquisition, it's an acquihire which makes sense. Straight
acquiring this company makes no sense.

